# Do girls Smell too?



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I have my two rats, Rokk and Bear, and they well....STINK. Do girls have that smell to them? I want boys becuase their just like...amazing. My boys sleep on me and just love to hang out. I dont really care for the females personalities but I am getting sick of the smell in my room. Ofcourse im not getting rid of my boys, but I want more rats! But I dont want to multiply the smell!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You probably have to clean the cage more frequently, especially if you are getting more rats.


----------



## kymchi (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you tried bathing them? My girls love it.


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I have three girls. They don't really smell unless they've been sleeping in their litter box again :

ETA- I clean their cage about 2x a week (total cleaning) because I don't want a smell to start lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

kymchi said:


> Have you tried bathing them? My girls love it.



Bath Time...all I have to say is...WoW. I didnt know they could poop THAT much LoL 
They jumped to me from in the tub(they can clear the walls) and poo'd. Thats it. They hated me for it ;D


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Jest said:


> I have three girls. They don't really smell unless they've been sleeping in their litter box again :
> 
> ETA- I clean their cage about 2x a week (total cleaning) because I don't want a smell to start lol


Ok, thanks 
Ill start cleaning more. I do a FULL cleaning once a week.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do the boys smell, or does their cage, bedding, hammocks etc?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Do the boys smell, or does their cage, bedding, hammocks etc?


I think its a little bit of everything. Goof ball boys, they gotta scent EVERYTHING in the cage lol
But yes, they have a musky smell. (My mom asked me why I was sniffing my rats today LoL ;D)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Change out the hammocks as much as possible, or any fabrics.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Change out the hammocks as much as possible, or any fabrics.


Ok I will. Thanks everyone.


I bet your changing/washing hammocks everyday lilspaz! How many rats are you up to now?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Are they neutered? They will produce an odor if they are not. Most males have a faint musky smell always. I would say bathe them adn super clean the cage. Females somethimes smell like weird things (grape soda, vanilla, etc...) My female actaully does smell like grape soda sometimes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Matt said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Change out the hammocks as much as possible, or any fabrics.
> ...


I have mostly girls (and the others are neutered boys) and some are very nice to their hammocks, and others are just rude filthy beasts...hehe. Those get changed every 2nd day.

Ummm...with fosters? 58


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> Are they neutered? They will produce an odor if they are not. Most males have a faint musky smell always. I would say bathe them adn super clean the cage. Females somethimes smell like weird things (grape soda, vanilla, etc...) My female actaully does smell like grape soda sometimes.


Nope. They have the berries in Tact lol

lol I wanna smell a female rat lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > lilspaz68 said:
> ...



58 pet rats...Thats like...6 Ferret Nations full...wow lol


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Matt said:


> AMJ087 said:
> 
> 
> > Are they neutered? They will produce an odor if they are not. Most males have a faint musky smell always. I would say bathe them adn super clean the cage. Females somethimes smell like weird things (grape soda, vanilla, etc...) My female actaully does smell like grape soda sometimes.
> ...


ROTFL

one of my friends has two intact male rats, and she calls them their "dangly-bits"


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahahaha!

I have 4 intact male rats, and while I'm don't really notice their dangly bits anymore, my friends are always weirded out by them when they first meet my rats. It's pretty much the same thing everytime: 

"Wow...rats have big butts!"
"Those aren't their butts"
"What...woah...oh my god...those are huge! Do they drag like that on the ground all the time? ewwww"


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Clairebert said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I have 4 intact male rats, and while I'm don't really notice their dangly bits anymore, my friends are always weirded out by them when they first meet my rats. It's pretty much the same thing everytime:
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Jest said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > AMJ087 said:
> ...





> Hahahaha!
> 
> I have 4 intact male rats, and while I'm don't really notice their dangly bits anymore, my friends are always weirded out by them when they first meet my rats. It's pretty much the same thing everytime:
> 
> ...


Thats hilarious...

But yeah, my friend was over the other day and he asked if my Rats Were De-Berried. So thats when I started using the Term "Berries".


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Matt said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt said:
> ...


Nope only have 34, plus Martins, ALT's etc, etc


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

You have 34 Ferret Nations??!?!???
or you have 34 cages total?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Matt said:


> You have 34 Ferret Nations??!?!???
> or you have 34 cages total?


Ohhh crap! Three (3) FN's, only 12 cages...hehehe.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > You have 34 Ferret Nations??!?!???
> ...



ok haha that sounds more reasonable lol


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

As long as I keep the cages clean and change the hammocks often, my girls dont smell.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

When I had my girls out tonight, Lucy ran across me and was RIGHT under my nose. I thought of this thread, so decided to take a sniff. She didn't smell bad! She kinda smelled like grape soda. I never knew they could smell like that! So I called Sally over and smelled her also. Grape soda again!! And Josie smelled the same as her 'sister's. Who knew?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Gma and Gpa P said:


> When I had my girls out tonight, Lucy ran across me and was RIGHT under my nose. I thought of this thread, so decided to take a sniff. She didn't smell bad! She kinda smelled like grape soda. I never knew they could smell like that! So I called Sally over and smelled her also. Grape soda again!! And Josie smelled the same as her 'sister's. Who knew?


Haha...thats funny...

Thanks everyone for repling ;D


----------

